# 2017 Outback 328Rl



## mwavesdave (Sep 17, 2016)

Less than two weeks ago, we took delivery of a 2017 Outback 328RL. We traded from an outback 324CG. While the 324 is a great rig, we're soon moving into full time RV life, and the 328Rl offers double fridge/freezers, way more cabinet and cupboard space, and two living room slideouts. Bedroom features a great front, full width closet, again, tons of storage space. Our only cons to date, are that we don't have the living room fan-tastic fan that was in the 324CG. We're planning on upgrading both the living room and bedroom vents to the new fan units, with IR remote. That will eliminate the need to fish wires into walls for a control unit. It's not cheap, but well worth it if you want cool air, but don't want to run the A/C.


----------



## OHIOJERRY (Apr 18, 2016)

Is there a microwave?


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

I was inside this unit at Lerch RV...I thought the same thing! WHERE IS THE MICROWAVE?!? haha

My DW really liked this layout


----------



## MikeR/T (Jul 21, 2014)

I think the microwave is in the island. It doesn't seem very convenient to me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OHIOJERRY said:


> Is there a microwave?


Horrible place in the island. See it at 2:10 into this video


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

I guess I am kinda confused as to why they wouldn't put it above the stove instead of those storage cupboards?

Regardlesss...I really like the layout of that unit...probably more so than my 298re of the same year...


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

While I feel that's too low and too tight to the other side, I have to say that I prefer it to microwaves that are so high that I can open the door and it swings out over my head without my even ducking. I don't really like removing hot food above my face. I'm not tall but I'm over 5'.


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 1, 2016)

We got this trailer 4 months ago and the ONLY thing I like about it is the floor plan. We had a second AC put in and it helps in the bedroom. But the main AC has only four ceiling vents. The furnace system has ONLY THREE VENTS, two in the living area, one in the bedroom, and NONE in the bathroom. The kitchen slide already leaks. I think they skimped on the so-called artic barrier insulation as we can hear every single noise from outside (even thumping in the trailers 2 streets over) and the trailer doesn't hold cool or warm temps in the summer or winter. Also there are very loud "thunk" noises coming from underneath the trailer as the outside temperature heats up in the morning from a cool night -- we can only figure it's the tanks expanding and contracting. 15 amp circuit and the stupid thing trips constantly. The entire electric circuit in the living space, kitchen and bedroom are all one one Overall, we think the construction is quite sub-par. I would never recommend this trailer to anyone unless you like the floorplan well enough to ignore the rest.


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

nitewriter said:


> We got this trailer 4 months ago and the ONLY thing I like about it is the floor plan. We had a second AC put in and it helps in the bedroom. But the main AC has only four ceiling vents. The furnace system has ONLY THREE VENTS, two in the living area, one in the bedroom, and NONE in the bathroom. The kitchen slide already leaks. I think they skimped on the so-called artic barrier insulation as we can hear every single noise from outside (even thumping in the trailers 2 streets over) and the trailer doesn't hold cool or warm temps in the summer or winter. Also there are very loud "thunk" noises coming from underneath the trailer as the outside temperature heats up in the morning from a cool night -- we can only figure it's the tanks expanding and contracting. 15 amp circuit and the stupid thing trips constantly. The entire electric circuit in the living space, kitchen and bedroom are all one one Overall, we think the construction is quite sub-par. I would never recommend this trailer to anyone unless you like the floorplan well enough to ignore the rest.


I have a 2016 325BH (Outback). We love it, but insulation is minimal. Not sure if any different than other campers though.

We have two a/c units, but I am in the process of adding a third one in the bunkhouse. The bunkhouse has a slide on one side and the outdoor kitchen on the other. I doubt there is any insulation on those walls! Gets pretty hot in there. The two a/c units really favor the front due to their location. The bunkhouse vent just can't provide enough cool air. Once I have three a/c units going , it won't take much to keep all rooms cool and relatively the same temp.

Overall we have been very happy with ours. My only regret was buying the extended warranty because I will probably fix any issues... and don't have much confidence in the warranty actually being honored when you need it. Oh well, live and learn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krunch (Oct 1, 2016)

Cool. Let me know how you like it. I plan to do some full timing here shortly. So interesting in knowing how you like it!


----------

